# pig feeding/growth chart



## Guest

There always seems to be questions about pig feeding and growth.
Here is a chart to show feed amount and growth . This is from the book
















You may think about making this a sticky topic.
Regards
Ourfarm


----------



## Karen

Except that you legally can't display copyrighted material on the web without the written permission of the author.


----------



## Guest

Karen said:


> Except that you legally can't display copyrighted material on the web without the written permission of the author.


The sourse was acredited and it isn't for profit. 

Don't beleve there would be a problem.


----------



## Zuiko

Technically there shouldnt be, but because people are losers..., and because they can, they may have a problem with that. Not sure what the copyright rules are but I dont think napster would hurt have hurt artist sales, if it wasnt for napster, I probably would have never really got into music, I never would have bought the cds I did, and I never would have gone to the concerts I did. Likewise this would help sales I think, but... you know.


----------



## gccrook

Actually, it is OK to post a few pages if it is for non profit educational purposes. It is the fair use clause in the copyright laws.


----------



## Karen

The Fair Use Clause applies to teaching materials in a non-profit educational institute, or non-profit seminar, etc. An online forum, a discussion group -- not exclusively for education purposes and, which is not registered as a non-profit corporation and allows access to the public (particularly since you don't have register to view the site), would not apply. There is some very specific caselaw with regards to prior lawsuits on that issue with regards to online forums. 

I didn't mean it as nasty and critical as it came out. Copyright laws apply to internet use also and if the author wanted to get picky, could legally shut down the and sue the site. I sincerely doubt he would; however, it was just information, and a word of caution, to let us all know we can't just put up whatever we want whenever we want. It's simply against the law and you just never know when some bozo might just take issue with his copyright. It often just a matter of contacting the publisher (address are always in the books) to gain permission to post them on an informational forum (especially as you did by also showing the book cover). They usually respond within a day or two.

I can see both sides of the copyright issue. On one hand, you reach more people than you ever would only through sales; but on the other hand, I can also see the point that, as an artist or author, your out to make a living and not practicing your craft simply to benefit society. I'm not sure what the answer is there. Personally, if it were me, I would be flattered that someone publicly put up my work to the public and would think it would actually create more sales -- for instance, others wanting to read the whole book or listen to the entire album and would generate interest (sales) in the author/musicians other works. But some people are an odd lots!  I'm running into that same issue while trying to get up some online tutorials in my C&C forum. 

But then again, this is a discussion forum on pigs so my sincerest apology for hijacking the thread. It was very good information, "unregistered", and I know you meant well and nothing but to be helpful.


----------

